# Air pump recommendations for 4-5 sponge filters?



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

000


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The larger Fusion pumps (like these at Ken's Fish) have dual outlets and are adjustable. I use two of them currently and each operates four double sponge filters.


----------



## BIG_Z (Dec 7, 2011)

000


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

I use the Top Fin 8000 from petsmart that has 4 outlets and a dial on top to control flow. It currently operates 5 sponge filters at about 60% power no problem, i don't need it at 100%, so i do have room for another gang valve and sponges if i wanted. 3 months running strong! For $29 it worth the money for sure!


----------



## chibikaie (Aug 2, 2012)

I've got a Tetra Whisper AP 150 running two sponge filters and one airstone, and it's supposed to handle up to seven such outputs. I get very good air output, almost too much, even though one of them runs through four feet of airline (at first I was too lazy to cut the line to size, and then I realized, why not stick it at the other end of the tank and improve circulation). It's also much quieter than the inexpensive little air pumps. But it also doesn't cost an arm and a leg.

Try getting an airline kit with Y or T pieces and individual valves. I find it's easier to reconfigure than the gang valves, plus in the long run it's cheaper. It's a bit more work to set up initially, but much more flexible.

And don't forget a check valve!


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Loving these suggestions, exactly what I'm looking for! Thank you!!


----------



## EKLiu (Jan 14, 2010)

Check out the Eco Air pumps at Kensfish. I use the inexpensive Ecoplus 4 pump. It was only $24 and it has 4 outlets and adjustable output. Its also fairly quiet.


----------



## lipadj46 (Apr 6, 2011)

Why mess around with junk? Get the smallest alita from kensfish or get the jehmco version for even less.

sent from an undisclosed location using morse code


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

$100 for an Alita to run four sponges in tiny tanks? That's overdoing it. (GREAT air pumps, though)

A $15 Fusion will more than get the job done.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I have that one, too. I have each output split to 2 sponge filters. Very happy atm with it. It is not super quiet, but does the job for me economically.



Steveboos said:


> I use the Top Fin 8000 from petsmart that has 4 outlets and a dial on top to control flow. It currently operates 5 sponge filters at about 60% power no problem, i don't need it at 100%, so i do have room for another gang valve and sponges if i wanted. 3 months running strong! For $29 it worth the money for sure!


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

BIG_Z said:


> Go BIG...you know you want to...


that's for airbed.


----------



## Steveboos (Apr 7, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I have that one, too. I have each output split to 2 sponge filters. Very happy atm with it. It is not super quiet, but does the job for me economically.


Yeah the quiet part is not there, that is for sure. But i tucked it in the corner and as long as nothing is touching it, it doesn't rattle or make too much noise. The bubbles from the sponge filters make more noise than the Pump.

But for the price and the power, i am a happy guy!


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I use the Luft air pump with 7.0 psi against water pressure.
Is not quiet at all, but placing some foam under it helps.
Also adjust's to suit my need's.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

*I could be wrong*, but I think the equation would be:

quieter air pump + price = K (where K is a constant)

The quieter the pump, the more cost involved.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

remember you have to factor in the distance of the airline run in the equation


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

acitydweller said:


> remember you have to factor in the distance of the airline run in the equation


The farthest tank away from the air filter will be, maaybbbbe 2-3 feet. 6 inches away on one, 1 ft on the other, 1.5 ft on the other, with the farthest probably being 2.5 ft.

I DO have a Rena either 300 or 400, can't remember but I got it on sale at Petsmart for $10 and it was a $40 pump. I just have one sponge filter going to it and it's cut way back. Think that might be enough power to push 4 filters? I'll look into airline kits vs gang valves and see what will work.


----------

